# WTC ~~ Fascinating photo - pre 2001



## TowersNYC (May 17, 2003)

WOW imagine !!!!!! :rant: :bleep: :bleep:   

*World Trade Center New York City Tourists on the Viewing Deck.*


----------



## emutiny (Dec 29, 2005)

damn i wish i coulda made it up there. My dad took me one time but the lines were too long.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

i am glad i went there when i was 13 back in '86.


----------



## Citygazer83 (Oct 21, 2005)

i went there when i was 12 back in '96


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

damn i wish i coulda made it up there. :bash:


----------



## weill (Aug 9, 2005)

We decided not to go up there in early 2001, I think it cost to much for us, wish I did!


----------



## emutiny (Dec 29, 2005)

i was there sep 10th 2001, well not inside them but right under them


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

I was up there about a week before 9/11 :runaway:


----------



## Iain1974 (Jun 16, 2004)

RP1 said:


> I was up there about a week before 9/11 :runaway:



Yeah, I was there in 9th July 2001. The date on my photoraphs (pre-digital camera) seem poigniant.


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

God damn these terrorists!!!


----------



## Gargarensis (Jan 4, 2003)

wow that picture really puts the enormity and scale of the towers into context... monuments of the 20th century, truly, and a poignant testament to those who built and worked in them


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I was glad I got to go there before they were destroyed by Osama.


----------



## Quente (Jan 9, 2005)

I made it up there three times before 9/11 - the last time was early August, 2001. I took lots of video inside and out. I even filmed the video that they showed in the theater which was basically a lot of helicopter flybys of the towers and NYC. 

It's sad looking at that footage, seeing all the people who worked at the observation area and wonder how many of them were working that day . . .


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

all those people who were inside...running for their lives!


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

Went there in 1991 ^^


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

damn... that pic sure conveys the sheer massive size of the towers! wish i couldve visited them myself..


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

One thing I remember about the number of times I have been there, is that you take the elevator from the lobby halfway up, and then you switch to another elevator to continue up to the 107th floor of either tower.


----------



## kamil.bukowski (Mar 14, 2006)

This building was great.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

TalB said:


> One thing I remember about the number of times I have been there, is that you take the elevator from the lobby halfway up, and then you switch to another elevator to continue up to the 107th floor of either tower.


i know you posted this a while back but i recall one elevator taking us straight to the 107th floor in 2WTC.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Maybe that could have been for the floors that were in between.


----------



## Bobdreamz (Sep 12, 2002)

I also took an express all the way to the top without stopping....great pic Towers!


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Honestly, I had stopped going to WTC probably around 2000, so I am not so good about remembering what the elevator was like getting up at 2 WTC.


----------

